# DIY ground blind bow holder?



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

I took a hook from a ratchet strap and tied it to the top hub of my blind and my bow from the top cam. I would be interested in seeing some diy holders that spike into the ground as well.


----------



## whitty37 (Feb 23, 2009)

3rd hand ground stake is not to pricey and gets the job done...keeps if off the ground and is easy to get in and out without noise.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been using pop up blinds extensively for 17 years. I used to use a poke in the ground bow holder. To me they just take up precious limited space. I got tired of maneuvering around them or tripping over them. My bow is too heavy to hang from the hub.
So I throw down the blind bag along a wall and lay the bow on the bag leaning against the wall. 
It's not perfect or elegant but I don't miss the bow holder.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

I would offer this as a suggestion.


----------



## hparchery (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is hparchery.com Ground Blind stake. You can add a number of accessories including the bow holder:


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting your thoughts on the bow holder. Maybe I will take some time this weekend and try to build one. I really wasn't looking to buy one from a sponsor. If worse comes to worse I agree with sky night.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

You can certainly tell when AT sponsors use a key word search to hawk in on specific thread topics......:jeez: I'm surprised someone else hasn't shown up yet....:turkey: In a DIY forum, most are looking for a smart idea to try.....not another packaged product to buy. What they don't realize is that their attempts at 'marketing' can easily be doing the opposite........turning folks off from their products. One fellow who makes a portable bow press has turned me off completely and I would NEVER consider his product for just that reason. Heads up sponsors.......be wise.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I was thinking about this since this thread, I'm going to try hanging my overweight bow from the end if the hub support, so the bow is against the wall. Shouldn't collapse the roof in that position or be in the way.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw a 48" Sheppard's hook for hanging plants in the garden section at Lowes for 8 bucks that would work as good as an archery specific ground blind bow hanger.


----------



## Bretly (Jun 11, 2015)

I know your not looking to buy one but Im using a Tru Glo Bow jack. Hard to beat and easy to move around. I would give it a look at least.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Alaska at heart said:


> One fellow who makes a portable bow press has turned me off completely and I would NEVER consider his product for just that reason. Heads up sponsors.......be wise.


I wonder who are you talking about :wink:


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I know sometimes it's just easier to buy a product that is already out. The sponsors and others recommended look good. I wanted to see if anyone had anything they made. If I want something bad enough I'll buy it. Does the bow jack vibrate or make noise when you shoot with it on?


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I made these out of a golf ball, two broken arrows, and a cap screw. They work good except the cam sits on the ground. I wanted something I could leave on when I shoot. 

I can add washers to the ends if the ground is soft so the arrows don't sink.


----------



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

WI Archer that's a great idea!! I'm going to try and make one of those!!


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

WIarcher thank you for the awesome idea. When I get a chance I will definitely make one of those. What degree angle did you decide to drill the holes?


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

Wv Helium I didn't really measure out an angle. I drilled one hole stuck and arrow in it, rotated the golf ball until I thought it looked about right, tightened down the vice and drilled the second hole. I have a bunch of old golf balls so I wasn't too worried about screwing it up.


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

WiArcher thanks for the info. I have plenty of golf balls since I never play golf anymore. Too busy hunting! Lol


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Any ground blind bow holder is going to work better without an arrow nocked until you pick up your bow. There just isn't enough room in a blind for one. I like the Thirdhandarchery one best.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

I got it at Walmart for like $10-12 just cut it shorter to fit your blind.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

You carry that to use "in a blind"?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I double up and bend a coat hanger with some duct tape and hang it from one of the hub rods close to the end. Works much better for me and doesn't stress the blind much. I like my bow hanging better than on the ground.


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

*Bow holder using Wi archers idea.*

Thanks for the idea WIarcher. It costs me 90 cents to make this for fun. Now I just gotta test it out.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

This is what I made. It just sticks in the ground. This is how it hods the bow in use Works good for me.


----------



## mottoman112 (Apr 28, 2016)

looks great!


----------

